# AuSable River



## fowl assasination (Mar 18, 2006)

Well jon i saw in the other post you said keep the posts on the au sab coming so heres another for ya! Fished for half the day today hooked up with 3 fish landed 2 one skipper and a nice 6lb chrome hen. Couldnt have asked for a better day weather wise, and the fishing was decent. Saw arround 20 adult steelhead throughout our trip in the deeper holes. Here are some pics from today.


----------



## Adam Peterson (Mar 20, 2006)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Adam Peterson (Mar 20, 2006)

Ya and who put you on all those fish today??? Ohhhhhh yaaaaa I did!!!!! Some friend of me to not even make one cast today &#58370; next
time you are on the motor and the sticks &#57358;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fowl assasination (Mar 18, 2006)

ill run the sticks but i will also be fishing!


----------



## rwenglish1 (Jan 6, 2007)

Wow good deal, so you were using the fly rod and those flies in the photo? I see you have a motor, did you go north or to the south? Thanks for the pictures and the post.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Beautiful hen Chris, nice freshie there. Jig n'wax got it done for ya, eh. Is that second photo the same fish? Looks quite a bit more colored. I bet there were double the 20 you seen buried in the jams and undercuts, especially on a sunny day. And Adam, I've seen you make about 5 casts in the 3 floats I've did with you guys, gotta be in the water to hook fish.....


----------



## fowl assasination (Mar 18, 2006)

Same fish in both pics, yah im sure there were alot of fish we didnt see as well there seemed to be quite a few fish in the system right now, jig and waxie did it again this time im rigged up for the flyrod next trip though adams brother used the flyrod the whole time and he did have a couple bumps but did not hook up, we went above and below the launch


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Nice hen, guys. Looks like she is about ready to spawn.


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

Nice fish and pics, but i thought i was the only one that fished that hole..


----------



## cat-hunter (Mar 31, 2009)

Thats a nice moter peterson. You gonna buy that from the old man or what. 200$ is a hell of a good deal.


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

Ha! Why pay 200 looks like it works fine free! :lol:


----------

